# Which engine



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

How do I find out which variant my Ducato is? i.e.. 110/120/130ps i know it is a 2.3 but not which one. I am sure someone on here will know how to tell


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought you could only get either 120 and 130 BHP with the 2.3 engine?
Do you know the engine code?


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry I should have said, it's a 2.3 jtd not the multijet.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Talagon,

In which case, I am pretty certain it'll be the 130. I thought that was the only option on the pre-multijet 2.3.

Roger


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it is the 130 But from what I have read they did three. It just seems odd that I can't easily find out. Maybe as it's so hard that's because it just is 130.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Look on the V5 it should tell you on there as I remember.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes i thought it would be on there but I can't see it.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I imagine Fiat will tell you if you give them a call. You will need the vin number to hand.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

That sounds like a good plan.


----------

